# Aiming for 1 Pound, Can 4 plants make it?



## Stevenson (Nov 4, 2008)

hi
as i said, i am looking for 1 pound in my 4 plants, how tall do i need to grow in order to have a pound?

i have a 6x6x6 feet closet, 600HPS+MH i have 24 plants right now on 3 sets of "waterfarm 8" system, they are close together, about 5x5 area, i am going into flowering this week, do you think i can get 5 pound out of them?
is it even possible to get 5 pound out of 24 plants?
this is my second grow, i am aiming for 5 pound every crop!
please advise!


----------



## maximai (Nov 4, 2008)

it's possible but i think you're going to have to let them veg for at least 2 months and hope you have good strain.


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 4, 2008)

2 months? how tall will it be after veg for 2 months?

and by good strain, anyone suggestion on which one is good?


----------



## GuLaMaStEr (Nov 4, 2008)

there are many high yielding strains...do some research and check out attitude seed bank, i cant tell you what strain you want, thats up to you dawg. i believe you can reach your goal, maybe not this time. but if you want it to happen, you can make it happen.


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

do you guys have any info on which strain has the most yield per crop!
i am looking for more quantity, i need more money to upgrade my setup!


----------



## bubblerking (Nov 5, 2008)

Stevenson said:


> do you guys have any info on which strain has the most yield per crop!
> i am looking for more quantity, i need more money to upgrade my setup!


 Go to a seed bank and read


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

lol
thats what i am doing now, i was thinking about the "big bud", "B52" and "K2" also the "Skunk #1"

any suggestion? keep in mind, i want to have 1 pound per 4 plants, so each plant about 110g!
i am checking nirvana shop, it said yield 400-500 per (m square) does that means 9 plants?


----------



## bubblerking (Nov 5, 2008)

Stevenson said:


> lol
> thats what i am doing now, i was thinking about the "big bud", "B52" and "K2" also the "Skunk #1"
> 
> any suggestion? keep in mind, i want to have 1 pound per 4 plants, so each plant about 110g!
> i am checking nirvana shop, it said yield 400-500 per (m square) does that means 9 plants?


 Bigbud is nice and you could do 4 plants


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

cool....thanks for the help!
you think a 600HPS will cover 5x5?


----------



## sidquill (Nov 5, 2008)

Not very good on a 2 month veg not enough light to penetrate the plants your looking at 4' plants the buds will not be tight.


----------



## bubblerking (Nov 5, 2008)

Stevenson said:


> cool....thanks for the help!
> you think a 600HPS will cover 5x5?


 ya but a 1000 will get you more bud 2 pounds


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

so here i have a 5x5 area with 24 pot under a 600HPS, if i grow bigbud, i have max get 5 pound per crop? is that correct?


----------



## fitzyno1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not being smart, but theres no way you'll get 4.4g per watt of light. Sorry.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 5, 2008)

ya bro.. you need to at the very least quadruple your lights to even think about getting anywhere close to 5 lbs, plus a lot more space.. u can prolly get a lb off of that 600 tho


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> ya bro.. you need to at the very least quadruple your lights to even think about getting anywhere close to 5 lbs, plus a lot more space.. u can prolly get a lb off of that 600 tho


hey what are the yield from your system?
is looks nice, but with 4x 600HPS, how many plants are flowering?


----------



## darkchildsks (Nov 5, 2008)

I believe yield is more a formula of watts of light X grow space available X growing experience. their are lots of other factors, most of which I lump into the 'growing experience' but from the way I understand it, if you have one plant in X area with a X amount of light you'll get roughly the same amount of bud as if you fit in as many plants as you can fit into that space, just less bud per plant. so it's about finding balance to get the right amount of plants in the area you have with the light you have so you get the most from each plant. hope this helps and happy growing!


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone making 5 pound every harvest on here?
i would like to see some hardcore grower and their setup!
hardcore grower, please post some picture of your setups!


----------



## fitzyno1 (Nov 5, 2008)

There are a few commercial growers here, but most of them mightn't want to attract too much attention.


----------



## 420swed (Nov 5, 2008)

maybe if you had at least 2 600 watters its possible


----------



## fitzyno1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stevenson, i think if you get 600 grams (1g a watt) from your setup, you should be happy. I don't want to put a dampner on things, but first time growers usually expect .5g per watt, and if they achieve more, then it's a bonus. You will lead yourself into disappointment if you expect even close to 5 pound.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Nov 5, 2008)

if you really tried you could!!
i got 11.2 ounces off 5 plants


----------



## fitzyno1 (Nov 5, 2008)

ilikeblazin said:


> if you really tried you could!!


To get 2270 grams from a 600w lamp is asking for the impossible.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Nov 5, 2008)

yeahhh n btw i used a 1000watt, n got 11.2 from 5 plants.
i mean i did really fucking good, more than 2ounces a plant is really good in my opinion. well for indoor
n btw i just read the thread n posted


----------



## marchold (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think it is realistic. I don't get anywhere near that. Granted I do not grow big bud. But the problem is as the plants get too tall you wont get light at the bottom of them, harvest less more often is a better plan.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 5, 2008)

this is about to be my second gro round with the system i had build.. i did horrible, had some feeding issues from going out of town and a rediculous bout with spidermites and got a couple ounces over 2 lbs. ended up getting about .5 gpw which isnt too bad in my eyes considering all the probs i had with the mites.. similar systems have put up about 1.5 gpw so i am aiming for at least 5, at the best 8 .. i will be running about 70 plants


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

what do you guys think using SOG method, what's the scale we are looking to get 5 pound every 2 weeks, let say i have 4 rooms for flowering, every 2 weeks i fill them up with fresh clones/vegged plants, how many plants do we need in one room, and how many watt lamp in each room to get 5 pound every 2 weeks!

5 pound every 2 week will be nice............


----------



## ilikeblazin (Nov 5, 2008)

marchold said:


> I don't think it is realistic. I don't get anywhere near that. Granted I do not grow big bud. But the problem is as the plants get too tall you wont get light at the bottom of them, harvest less more often is a better plan.


if you were talking about me growing the big bud, that wasnt the grow i was talking about.
i grew purple kush my 2nd time and got the 11.2 ounces


----------



## ilikeblazin (Nov 5, 2008)

Stevenson said:


> what do you guys think using SOG method, what's the scale we are looking to get 5 pound every 2 weeks, let say i have 4 rooms for flowering, every 2 weeks i fill them up with fresh clones/vegged plants, how many plants do we need in one room, and how many watt lamp in each room to get 5 pound every 2 weeks!
> 
> 5 pound every 2 week will be nice............


 yep specially if you have customers
i'm assuming thats why you'd want to grow 5 pounds every 2 weeks


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

are you gonna trust me if i tell you these are all for myself?

anyone have experience like this for a BIG SOG grow???kiss-ass


----------



## Discolexic (Nov 5, 2008)

To get that much every 2 weeks you would need a big setup. If you did an ebb system you would need like 4 4x4 trays and maybe 4 2x4 trays for veg so you can feed different plants different amounts of nuits. For each 4x4 tray you would need at least 1 1000 watt hps, and for the 2x4s 1 400watt mh for each so you can have them at different hights. You would also need a nice sized cloning area and setup. You would have to have like 150 plants going at all times. This is not something you would want to do at your house. With a setup like that you would be able to do 5 lbs every couple weeks. If you are aiming for this you should give Big Bud a try. I've done it a few times and it is easy to grow has great yields and the quality is right up there.


----------



## Stevenson (Nov 5, 2008)

i was thinking putting them in a tent, i saw a tent on ebay for $200 sizes are 6.5'x6.5'x6.5', you think this tent will have enough room for a 4x4 table in there? also, how many plants per table? and 1x 1000HPS should cover the 4x4 grow area right?


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 5, 2008)

forget 4x4s if you want to seriously do 5lbs per room every two weeks this is what you need..

each flowering room needs to have 1 4x8 ebb and flow table with a 100 gallon res running about 60 plants with 3 air cooled 1000w hps over the tops. that is 9000w just for flowering. 

you will need to take about 70 clones every two weeks (two weeks prior to placing them in the flowering room)

for this i would suggest building 4 seperate ez cloners that you can veg the clones in for about 10 days after they root before transplanting them into your flowering room. i would personally use hydroton and square pots for this so that i could take them straight from the ebb and flo, into pots, acclemate the plants to the hps, and proceed to flower. 

to take this many clones you will probably need at least 4-6 mothers that will need to be about 6 feet tall (you want to take absolutely no more than half of the plant at any cloning) and will want to have these mothers under at the minimum 1kw MH bulb.

plus in each room you are going to need proper cooling, proper ventalation and proper odor control.

you are talking about a big operation running at least 15000 watts with all the lights, timers, pumps, fans and ac. and that is if you dont live there as well.

this will take tens of thousands of dollars for the equip alone. months of startup time to get the mothers large enough for what you want to do, and a serious property and security to keep yourself safe.

now i dont mean to be a dick but judging about what you have been talking about and asking, my guess is you are not very familiar with growing.. take this advice, dont bite off more than you can chew. and dont even think about maintaining this all by yourself.. just to trip 5lbs every two weeks you will be putting in 20 hours a week just in trimming. i would def think long and hard about this, and do a lot more research

just my piece

FLo


----------



## SurreyKush (Oct 30, 2009)

i wonna grow 1 pound a week how many plants would i need going how many in veg how many in Flower

and im using Sensi grow and bloom and Big bud


----------

